# Would this work?????



## new2mice (Aug 31, 2013)

12 litre drawers - different sizes for different senarios...but the whole draw thing? Are they secure? Obv would mesh up the fronts. Does anyone else use this as a set up? It looks great for space saving!


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

I looked at them at Walmart and the ones like your picture has a space between the top of each drawer and the shelf itself. I would fear that a mouse could get out that way.

Interesting idea if you could get it to work out.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

you would need to mesh the top of each box as the ones ive seen as above there is allways a gap (where the shelf curves over the edge that's where the gap is) and a mouse could easerly jump up and get out. But if you mesh off the top of the boxes to stop that I cant see any reason it wouldn't be fine, many people keep mice in racks. You might need to add some mesh to sides for more ventilation


----------



## new2mice (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks I think I will experiment :twisted:


----------

